# is dimensions fattening?



## kilo riley (Feb 4, 2007)

what was your weight when you first came to the site and what is your weight now?

me...180 and now 180. huzzah


----------



## Ivy (Feb 4, 2007)

when i first started visiting dimensions about 7 years ago I was around 170 pounds and 14 years old. i'm 100+ pounds heavier as of today.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know about it being fattening, but I think Dimensions has good taste!

fa_man_stan


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, Dimensions is fattening.  And I'm a root cause.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 4, 2007)

I was around 350 then. And now I am 394. But i wouldnt put it all on Dims. Although the support for people like me who love to eat is awesome!


----------



## -X- (Feb 4, 2007)

Was around 190, now 289


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

I was 315, now I'm 395.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 4, 2007)

I went from 110 to 125. This also includes the years I lurked.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 4, 2007)

It's those damn pastry tables set up on every thread and in all the lounges. :eat2:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 4, 2007)

Shit I don't know. Am I supposed to remember that or something? It was approximately a year ago, so maybe...
Hell I don't know. ~200 to about ~280 now methinks.


----------



## GunnerFA (Feb 5, 2007)

I've actually lost weight . I was 176 when I became a member and them got down to 165. Trying to get up to around 187 though and slowly creeping there. Currently around 169.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2007)

Well... not Dimensions _per se_, but after maintaining the same weight for two years, I had a painful breakup with someone _from here_ last June, and proceeded to spend the entire summer eating (you guessed it, everyone who knows me) Haagen Dazs! I went from 72" hips to 74". 

Ice cream to soothe a broken heart. I know, I'm a cliche'. Whatever.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Well... not Dimensions _per se_, but after maintaining the same weight for two years, I had a painful breakup with someone _from here_ last June, and proceeded to spend the entire summer eating (you guessed it, everyone who knows me) Haagen Dazs! I went from 72" hips to 74".
> 
> Ice cream to soothe a broken heart. I know, I'm a cliche'. Whatever.



Hey, if it didn't work NOBODY would do it. Haagen Dazs cures everything: stress, anxiety, muscle aches, exhaustion, a broken heart, rage, fear, hopelesness, depression, sore throat, chest congestion, allergies, ingrown toenails, irregularity, slurred speech, blurred vision.... the list goes on.


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2007)

When I first came to Dimensions I was probably 205, now I'm more like 225, and fighting like crazy not to get heavier.

-Ed


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 5, 2007)

Hehe, this is sorta like false inference. I was about 290 when I found Dims and am probably hover right at or under 330 now.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, if it didn't work NOBODY would do it. Haagen Dazs cures everything: stress, anxiety, muscle aches, exhaustion, a broken heart, rage, fear, hopelesness, depression, sore throat, chest congestion, allergies, ingrown toenails, irregularity, slurred speech, blurred vision.... the list goes on.



It doesn't "cure" a big butt.

...Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## TS Monkey (Feb 5, 2007)

The unproven but theorized fattening of Dimensions is why I've unsuccessfully tried to convince a few of my chubby girlfriends to visit here.


----------



## zonker (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitely, sites like Dimensions and anywhere you can discuss the joys of good food, fat, sex, good food, fat, sex, well, it's certainly appetite-inducing (and not just one appetite)!

Yeah, I encountered Dimensions more than 10 years ago. I was 135 then, strictly an FA, never imagined that I would become FAT! But here I am now, 238 (lost down from 250 late last year due to illness), and I can tell you that the people here helped me in so many ways, with encouragement and just good-hearted shared love for all those nice desires so many of us have.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 5, 2007)

I started at 19...about 420ish now I am 550ish....so I guess it might be a tad fattening, lol, though I can't say I havent enjoyed it.


----------



## GPL (Feb 5, 2007)

I love this thread 

When I joined Dimensions in 2000 (I just got my own pc with Windows Millennium Edition, thats why I know when I started, hehe) I think I weighed about 180-185lbs at 23yo. When I bought my own house, almost 4 years ago I lost weight to about 170, due to stress, but after I got into this house, my weight rapidly got up and I ended around 220-225. Now I'm stable at 205lbs and 7 years later... (where goes the time??)

GPL.


----------



## heyyou7506 (Feb 5, 2007)

I started coming to this site really before the weight board was formed (ca. 1996) and I weighed about 200...now ten years later I weigh 235...LOL

I really enjoy watching all the lovely ladies progress on their weight gaining journeys though

Keep on gaining!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know if it's fattening or not but I do know it's helping me with my self-acceptance issues and that makes it worth it's weight in gold


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm...I must convince more women to visit these boards...

For pure and wholesome research, of course!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 5, 2007)

> is dimensions fattening?



Fattening in more ways than one....I'm a "wholistic FA." Every way counts: fat admiration can give you a fat head, a fatter personality, fatter relationships, a fatter world-view, fatter sense of your self, fatter self-acceptance....um, hasn't helped with a fatter wallet)

Well, I've stayed right around 230 most of the time. But, together, me and my favorite lil' BBW have gone from about 390-440. 

'zat count?


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 5, 2007)

I was approximately 230ish when I first started posting on Dim. I gained up to 289, but lost down to 240 a few months back. However, I've since gained back up to 261. So yes, Dimensions is fattening


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 5, 2007)

When I started chatting here in 98, I was around 255-260. I'm now hovering around 385-390, so...yes.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 5, 2007)

i really haven't gained to my knowlage


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

I think yes, if you let it be. For people who want to grow, it's a great encourager. For those that do not, you do have to resist that same encouragement and not let it get to your head. :eat2:


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Geez, I think you're right! I gained 5 lbs. reading this thread! How the...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd say I have gained weight since I've learned of Dimensions, surely, but I don't think Dimensions is the cause of it.


----------



## vaikman (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I´m quite unchanged lol still at 180 or 185 or what I am lol, but I do belive this place has made a way better person of me


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I don't know if dimensions is fattening or not but hey I just joined all check back on this thread in six months and let you know if I packed on any pounds


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll put another vote in for yes... When I first found Dim in 1998 I was around 230. Now I'm around 280...

Glad someone pointed this connection out!

 
Brenda


----------



## AtlasD (Feb 5, 2007)

Joined at 165, now at 185, and trying to gain about 5 more. I always wanted to be chubby, and Dimensaions helped me get the confidence to go for it. Missus seems to like it too, nice little tummy rubs in the night, Just wish she would drop the perception that she is "fat", and would out put on a bikini (just once, pleeeez!!!) :eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 5, 2007)

I joined last year, but didn't really post (I'm so shy...sorta) and was around 180 and I'm now a little over 200 lbs. So there might be a bit of a correlation...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 5, 2007)

My introduction to Dimensions was of the print kind, before there was an online community. Gosh, I remember talking to Conrad at the breakfast table over bagels and stinky cheese (no way I didn't eat that cheese!) explaining that he needed to get the dimensions url before it got gobbled up. That was when the internet was barely the internet... ahh I digress... anyhoo...

I met Conrad online and was introduced to Dimensions in 1993 (Yikes - I am aging myself!). Anyhoo, I was about 270 lbs and as of yesterday I am 484.3 (but I did have a stuffed tummy of superbowl goodies) - but we are talking 200+ lbs so I have you all beat. 

Now where is my prize?


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 5, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Now where is my prize?



With you at home, isn't he?


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 5, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> With you at home, isn't he?



Eh he isn't into weight gain and he's wearing really ugly plaid pants atm, so I want a cupcake instead!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 5, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Eh he isn't into weight gain



Pardon me?
A sin, I tell you! A sin! 

And a cupcake, I can do that. But, you'll have to come get it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

I've gained weight since being exposed to Dimensions in print, but lost since finding the web board. *Shrug.* I've gained and kept about 15 lbs. since my intro.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Well... not Dimensions _per se_, but after maintaining the same weight for two years, I had a painful breakup with someone _from here_ last June, and proceeded to spend the entire summer eating (you guessed it, everyone who knows me) Haagen Dazs! I went from 72" hips to 74".
> 
> Ice cream to soothe a broken heart. I know, I'm a cliche'. Whatever.



I think it's kind of depressing you prefer Haagen Dazs over B&J's.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 5, 2007)

I joined the boards last April and was 325. I am now somewhere around 290-295. I got a new job in August that is very physical, hence the loss.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I joined the boards last April and was 325. I am now somewhere around 290-295. I got a new job in August that is very physical, hence the loss.



Retail managerial work will kick anyone's butt. You have my sympathy. Mostly, I've lost muscle mass since I went to office work, which means I can no longer pick up Ryan or shove him over.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been hanging around Dimensions for around 5 years or so and I've pretty much maintained the same weight.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 5, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Pardon me?
> A sin, I tell you! A sin!
> 
> And a cupcake, I can do that. But, you'll have to come get it.



Have cupcakes will travel.

Tell the Mrs. I am coming over for a fatty pj party and that your baking us cupcakes!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 5, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Have cupcakes will travel.



I request a re-do, please!  



HeatherBBW said:


> Tell the Mrs. I am coming over for a fatty pj party and that your baking us cupcakes!



Oh you think so, eh? Well, you will have to compete with _me_ on those cupcakes, missy, 'cuz there is no stopping me in front of those little incredible, wholsesome goody, fattening, creamy and spectacular well-designed balls.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 5, 2007)

My weight has not gone up since I joined Dimensions.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 5, 2007)

of course it is!!! 

when i first came to dims (back in 97 or 98 when i was, oh, about 12) i bet i weighed about 100 lbs. now im around 240 and growing.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2007)

Heather,


Heather said:


> Now where is my prize?



If you stay with Dimensions within a year you will finally reach 500 lbs your prize. At this rate, you will have increased a whopping 230 lbs since you met Conrad. So now we know who is to blame for your increasing girth lol !

Love the new inches and pounds!

Paul.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Feb 6, 2007)

Fattening?

From 165 to 210 here. 

Though I'd not really chalk it up to Dimensions, fun as that might be.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think it's kind of depressing you prefer Haagen Dazs over B&J's.



Who the hell said I prefer Haagen Dazs over B.J.s? Do NOT go spreading rumors like that.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Who the hell said I prefer Haagen Dazs over B.J.s? Do NOT go spreading rumors like that.



Wow. It's unfortunate for you I have friends in high places, because I convinced a friend of mine to rig up this banner on a runway during fashion week that reads, "CARRIE HATES BJ's!!!" with a drawing of you wearing a sour expression.

Oops.

Sorry in advance.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Wow. It's unfortunate for you I have friends in high places, because I convinced a friend of mine to rig up this banner on a runway during fashion week that reads, "CARRIE HATES BJ's!!!" with a drawing of you wearing a sour expression.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Sorry in advance.



I can only hope that you included an image of a penis with a big red "ban" symbol over it, to complete the picture. If you're going to ruin my rep at Fashion Week, don't do it halfway.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually, it's a crown of penises with red "bans" on them on your head. How's that for high fashion?

ETA: Me and my team of designers considered putting anuses and mouths on the crown that spewed out milk chocolate periodically, but just thought it was too much. You know, we thought it might overwhelm your head and detract attention from your eyes.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Actually, it's a crown of penises with red "bans" on them on your head. How's that for high fashion?
> 
> ETA: Me and my team of designers considered putting anuses and mouths on the crown that spewed out milk chocolate periodically, but just thought it was too much. You know, we thought it might overwhelm your head and detract attention from your eyes.



You're too good to me. I *do* have pretty eyes. :batting:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> You're too good to me. I *do* have pretty eyes. :batting:



Precisely why there are no chocolate shooting mouths and anuses on the hat!  We felt the crown should capitalize on your natural beauty, and destroying your rep.


----------



## rainbowman (Feb 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was around 350 then. And now I am 394. But i wouldnt put it all on Dims. Although the support for people like me who love to eat is awesome!




44lbs in about five months is truly awesome. you look lovelier with each pound. How dod you do it? What's your secret?

I am truly smitten!:kiss2: :eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 6, 2007)

So's her boyfriend.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 6, 2007)

rainbowman said:


> 44lbs in about five months is truly awesome. you look lovelier with each pound. How dod you do it? What's your secret?
> 
> I am truly smitten!:kiss2: :eat2:


 
I just allow myself to eat what I want. No more feeling bad about getting a burger when going out with friends when they all get salads with low fat dressing. Eff that! lol I just also love my body and accept it. Also setting a goal for something. When I set a goal, Im gonna get there damnit!  I also one day want to be as cool as Heather  hehe Shes like the weight gain promise land. Its just looking better all the time!


----------



## vaikman (Feb 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I just allow myself to eat what I want. No more feeling bad about getting a burger when going out with friends when they all get salads with low fat dressing. Eff that! lol I just also love my body and accept it. Also setting a goal for something. When I set a goal, Im gonna get there damnit!  I also one day want to be as cool as Heather  hehe Shes like the weight gain promise land. Its just looking better all the time!





you go girl you sure has it comming  :eat1:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 6, 2007)

vaikman said:


> you go girl you sure has it comming  :eat1:



Well thank you Vaikman... I would hope that I do have it coming. I've been working my big tail off for a while. 400 here I come!


----------



## vaikman (Feb 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well thank you Vaikman... I would hope that I do have it coming. I've been working my big tail off for a while. 400 here I come!




I´ll bet my right arm that you´ll be 400 very soon lol:batting:


----------



## thepiscn (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, when I first came I was in college. I weighed 155lbs then. Now, 8 years later, I weigh 235.

(6'2" if that puts things in perspective)


----------



## BellyQueen (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL yes it's fattening and addicting. When I started lurking I was 160 pounds in 2000 now in 2007 I'm 200 plus meeting my husband on Dimensions which was the best thing that happened to me in my life:wubu:


----------



## palndrm (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't gain very easily (genetics you know), but I started hanging around Dim maybe 5 or so years ago (been a Dim mag fan for many more years) and I was about 180ish then. I always had a secret desire to break 200 and now I can say that I'm at a steady 205 (past few months anyway). Must be all those Chips Ahoy and whole milk I chow down on while cruising Dim, so yes, I would say this place is a fattening


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 6, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> My introduction to Dimensions was of the print kind, before there was an online community. Gosh, I remember talking to Conrad at the breakfast table over bagels and stinky cheese (no way I didn't eat that cheese!) explaining that he needed to get the dimensions url before it got gobbled up. That was when the internet was barely the internet... ahh I digress... anyhoo...
> 
> I met Conrad online and was introduced to Dimensions in 1993 (Yikes - I am aging myself!). Anyhoo, I was about 270 lbs and as of yesterday I am 484.3 (but I did have a stuffed tummy of superbowl goodies) - but we are talking 200+ lbs so I have you all beat.
> 
> Now where is my prize?



Heather! Looks like you're starting to get a little chunky there!  What stinky cheese? To the best of my knowledge it was pretty standard cream cheese, wasn't it? I mean, it's not my fault that SOME people refuse to eat anything without mayo on it.

As for Dimensions being fattening, I don't think so. I think it may help some people be themselves rather than give in to societal pressures, and that is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Logan494 (Feb 6, 2007)

I've gained about 30 pounds since i first started coming


----------



## Brainiac (Feb 7, 2007)

When first lurked dimensons I was 18 years old and weighted 155 pounds. My bmi was 24.2. Now I am 24 years old and weight 203 pounds. Bmi is now 31.8  So I have gained 48 pounds in six years which equals eight pounds per year. Yes it seems dimensios is fattening


----------



## GPL (Feb 7, 2007)

Sasha, I think you and Heather are both mouthwatering beauties that rock the world! You really should do a set together; hopefully an eating set 
:smitten: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 7, 2007)

I have been around Dims since 1999 and at most have put on 10-15 lbs. I am not trying to gain at all. Most of that weight is just from maturing age wise, but i do have a nice set of love handles  .


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 8, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Well... not Dimensions _per se_, but after maintaining the same weight for two years, I had a painful breakup with someone _from here_ last June, and proceeded to spend the entire summer eating (you guessed it, everyone who knows me) Haagen Dazs! I went from 72" hips to 74".
> 
> Ice cream to soothe a broken heart. I know, I'm a cliche'. Whatever.



Awww sweety. I'd much rather have you turn to ice cream for comfort than drugs and alcohol, like some girls.


----------



## zonker (Feb 8, 2007)

BellyQueen said:


> LOL yes it's fattening and addicting. When I started lurking I was 160 pounds in 2000 now in 2007 I'm 200 plus meeting my husband on Dimensions which was the best thing that happened to me in my life:wubu:



Yeah, BellyQueen, you are someone who definitely opened my eyes to the fattening possibilities here.... and for that, I thank you!!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 10, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Anyhoo, I was about 270 lbs and as of yesterday I am 484.3 (but I did have a stuffed tummy of superbowl goodies) - but we are talking 200+ lbs so I have you all beat.
> 
> Now where is my prize?



Well, you have the undying appreciation of all us FAs. Will that do, or should we send you food?
:eat1: :wubu:


----------



## runningman (Feb 12, 2007)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Well, you have the undying appreciation of all us FAs. Will that do, or should we send you food?
> :eat1: :wubu:



Yeah the prize is you get taken out for a meal by all of your FA fans on these boards. With all the appreciative FAs that love you on here (including me) you'll be dining out every night until at least 2025!!


----------



## Tomos (Feb 14, 2007)

Give me a couple of months and I definitely will have :eat1: (only been here a few days.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

runningman said:


> Yeah the prize is you get taken out for a meal by all of your FA fans on these boards. With all the appreciative FAs that love you on here (including me) you'll be dining out every night until at least 2025!!



Maybe longer. As time goes on she will grow more fans. Better have your eatin' pants on for this one girlie. :batting:


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 14, 2007)

I first came into the Dimensions world more than 20 years ago when it was still on paper and called by it's original name, the FASig(Fat Admirer Special Interest Group of Naafa). It was a mimeographed "magazine". I met Conrad at a naafa convention way way back and became a "lifetime subscriber" shortly thereafter. 

In those days I believe I weighed around 300-325 pounds. Since then my weight has fluctuated as high as 400 and as low as about 260 and is currently about 350. 

I've always believed that access to and being a part of the Dimensions world has allowed my weight to go where it wants to be at different times in my life without the added stress of worrying so much about what the number is. Over the years I've come in contact with all sorts of folks who've urged that I lose weight, gain weight or stay the same. My contact with Dimensions has allowed me to be amused by that external input and stay in touch with the signals my body is sending to help keep my weight at a spot that makes sense for me and not dieting in any way which would trigger the rebound gains which steadily increased my weight to the 400 pound level. Somehow it seems that my body is comfy at the 350 pound level which it maintains when I'm physically active. Much below that and my body fights to add weight. Much above that and I feel less well.

It seems to me from having seen a lot of folks over the years come and go and hopefully stay(I met Heather many years ago when she must have been right about her 270 pound size), that those who stick with Dimensions tend to be a whole lot less stressed out about where their weight is going. Many have gained, others have lost weight, some have maintained a pretty stable size and others seem perpetually to be gaining and losing. 

But, I have noticed that over the years that the range of sizes of the people here has tended to grow significantly from the days I first started coming. There were, of course the very supersized women in the early days, but many of these women were only about 400 or perhaps 450 pounds. Very very few were at or more than 500 pounds and the "big women" were women who often weren't much over 300 pounds. 

Now I see discussions about who's a SSBBW and who's "just" a BBW with opinions claiming that the line is 350 or 400 or more pounds. So, there's definitely been a very big creep in the dividing line upward.

Today, if one looks at the younger folks in the Dimensions community there are many more women(though surprisingly not so many men) who are at or well over 400, 450 and even 500 pounds. Younger folks just weren't as big 20 some odd years ago when I first came in contact with Dimensions and Naafa. I know that in many ways this tracks the overall fattening of the American population, but as an observer and participant in the community for so many years I definitely believe that Dimensions has been at least an enabler in the growth of its community. Whether that growth would have happened in its members anyway is an unanswerable question. But it seems to me that many people who for many years fought their bodies in an effort to conform to societal, parental or even internal pressures to lose weight, find a degree of comfort about their weight here at Dimensions which has resulted in an objectively significant gain of weight.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 14, 2007)

When I first started lurking here I was a mere youngin, and back then I was 135; now I'm about 195-200. So, it has its affects, I think.


----------



## philosobear (Feb 19, 2007)

a year on from creating a profile, and 20 pounds up...20 pounds that from high 'normal' to moderately obese....


----------



## infinity57401 (Feb 21, 2007)

ive been lurking for at least 3 years and my weight jumps up and down by give or take 10 lbs. I was 230 my freshman year now I'm 195 my senior year i prefer it this way


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 21, 2007)

You can't tell me that you can sit around your computer without a rnage of drinks, munchies and other goodies to keep you going as you surf??? Although, I gues in a way its less fattening that TV where you have two hands free to munch.


----------



## angel_love_ (Feb 23, 2007)

:eat2:


LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, if it didn't work NOBODY would do it. Hagen Dazs cures everything: stress, anxiety, muscle aches, exhaustion, a broken heart, rage, fear, hopelesness, depression, sore throat, chest congestion, allergies, ingrown toenails, irregularity, slurred speech, blurred vision.... the list goes on.


 Hagen Dazs is great but I'm stuck on Ben & Jerrys Strawberry cheesecake and I like my 74 inch spread LOL I guess we all eat for different reasons. I eat because I plan like to eat and never really saw it as a comfort thing.:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: mmmmm I'm in love with Ben & Jerrys is that like cheating or something ? LOL I mean after all they both know eachother and my love for them both LOL.


----------



## angel_love_ (Feb 23, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Fattening in more ways than one....I'm a "wholistic FA." Every way counts: fat admiration can give you a fat head, a fatter personality, fatter relationships, a fatter world-view, fatter sense of your self, fatter self-acceptance....um, hasn't helped with a fatter wallet)
> 
> Well, I've stayed right around 230 most of the time. But, together, me and my favorite lil' BBW have gone from about 390-440.
> 
> 'zat count?


Well eating good cost money so I suffer from the thin wallet syndrome too LOL


----------



## angel_love_ (Feb 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Eh he isn't into weight gain and he's wearing really ugly plaid pants atm, so I want a cupcake instead!


omg that was too funny,,,,,,,,wonder if he would look better dressed in cupcakes then the plaid lol,,,,,,,maybe then you might be hungry for him lol,,,,,,,,hope you don't take offence lol I like cupcakes too :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## angel_love_ (Feb 23, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Eh he isn't into weight gain and he's wearing really ugly plaid pants atm, so I want a cupcake instead!


omg that was too funny,,,,,,,,wonder if he would look better dressed in cupcakes then the plaid lol,,,,,,,maybe then you might be hungry for him lol,,,,,,,,hope you don't take offence lol I like cupcakes too :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment 12-30-31-2006-2007%20097_small.jpg


----------



## Orso (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm, do you include also the printed version? If so, I was about 6'3" and 200 lbs in 1991, when I first met the magazine, and I gained 24 pounds since. If you mean only the Net Dimensions, I gained 14 lbs since 1998. Anyways, Dimensions _is_ definiltely fattening. Unless it's middle age?


----------

